# Boston officer dragged by truck



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Boston Officer Dragged by Truck*



*Updated*: August 29th, 2006 10:29 AM PDT








E-mail Story







Print Story







Most Read







Most Emailed ​
*Story by thebostonchannel.com*

Three people, including a Boston Police officer, were rushed to hospitals earlier Monday following a chase in Jamaica Plain. 
NewsCenter 5's Amalia Barreda reported that a yellow station wagon was struck at the intersection of Centre Street and Creighton in Jamaica Plain. Police said an alleged car thief was driving a stolen late-model pickup truck. The truck then smashed into the brick and glass entryway of Capt. Nemo's Pizza. 
"The truck -- he came in the store. He screamed, and I look around and I hear a big noise. 'My god,' I say," said Capt. Nemo's worker Sofia Barboutis. 
"It's unreal. I don't want to think about it. I'm just thankful, you know. It's only damage, like, we can replace. You know what I mean? It's not a life," Capt. Nemo's worker Carol Pavlidis said. 
Two police officers on detail at the Stop and Shop spotted the dark green pickup truck that had just been reported stolen. 
Officials said when one officer approached the truck, the suspect took off. The officer got somehow caught up in the rear view mirror. The suspect allegedly swerved the truck side to side as he fled, trying to get the officer to fall off. When the officer fell off, witnesses said that the truck raced down the street. 
Chuck Snekvick said the truck narrowly missed hitting his wife. 
"First of all we're just shocked. She was crying at the accident, but what really got me was if she had done what she probably would have done, which was to keep walking, she would have been right at the entrance to the place to meet me as I crossed the street. So we're just thanking God that we're still alive, actually," he said. 
The suspect was arrested as he allegedly tried to run from the scene. The suspect, a police officer and driver of the station wagon were treated for their injuries. 
Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

News stories provided by third parties are not edited by "Site Publication" staff. For suggestions and comments, please click the Contact link at the bottom of this page.


----------

